# Hi All !



## RedTTS (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,
Just wanted to say hi! 
Just picked up my new Red TTS. It has the RS bucket seats and some nice 19" wheels along with some other goodies. It also has the Stronic g/box and I just love the flappy paddles, really smooth.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice chap!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TTF.. IMO Still not as nice as a original TT, but Luv the colour & wheels. 8) Get rid of that tax disc holder.
H.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum... which red is that?


----------



## RedTTS (Sep 28, 2009)

You're right, the tax holder will have to go! and jammyd the colour is Brilliant Red.
I don't normally like red cars (except for the odd Ferrari of course) but when I saw this in the showroom, it was love at first sight :roll: The colour just popped out at me and really contrasts nicely with the silver/polished parts such as the filler cap, mirrors and alloy wheels...I just love it!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for that, the way the light caught it I thought it was Misano Red which has a light Orange tinge to it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

congratulations - a wise choice, although i would say that :wink:


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome must say car looks good.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

